# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  New Queen

## Bridget

New queen introduced about 3 weeks ago.  On inspection this week found a frame of sealed brood and a frame of newly laid eggs and nothing I between so reckon she must have stopped laying for a week to ten days in that rotten weather.

----------


## Pete L

Have had a similar situation in the past, but in this case the laying by the introduced queen was stopped permanently and not due to poor weather.

Went like this...new queen introduced and accepted, lays up a frame of eggs, virgin from missed emergency queen cell emerged... and killed newly introduced queen, virgin got mated and around two and a half weeks later there was a frame or so of newly laid eggs, a frame of sealed brood from the introduced queen, and nothing in between.

----------


## Bridget

Hmm that made me think!  But no the gap was max 10 days and maybe less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

